# Dolce & Gabbana droht der Knast



## Mandalorianer (26 Nov. 2010)

*Modemacher müssen sich vor Gericht verantworten
Dolce & Gabbana droht der Knast​*
Droht dem Luxus-Modelabel Dolce & Gabbana jetzt vielleicht ein gehöriger Imageschaden? Den beiden italienischen Designern wird Steuerhinterziehung im großen Stil vorgeworfen: Jeder soll der Finanzbehörde satte 427 Millionen Euro schulden.

Die Modemacher selbst zeigten sich wegen der schweren Vorwürfe geschockt: „Das ist völlig paradox! Seit wann muss man Steuern für Geld bezahlen, dass man nie wirklich besessen hat? Das Ganze ist eine absurde Forderung, die auf einer abstrakten Kalkulation basiert. Diese hohe Steuersumme ist das Resultat einer theoretischen mathematischen Übung.“, so Dolce und Gabbana laut Hollyscoop.

Die Designer sind sich also keiner Schuld bewusst und verteidigen sich; genau die selben Probleme hatten übrigens auch schon andere italienische Modemacher, wie Roberto Cavalli (70), Versace und Salvatore Ferragamo (62). Angeblich hätten sie alle Geld am Staat vorbei geschleust. Die Beschuldigten machen dafür jedoch einen Paragraphen im italienischen Steuergesetz verantwortlich, der viel verdienende Unternehmen benachteiligt.

Sollte es nun zu einer Verhandlung kommen, so müssen Dolce & Gabbana mit der Zahlung von 750 Millionen Euro rechnen. Auch eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu drei Jahren ist nicht auszuschließen. Allerdings würden wohl auch viele Modebegeisterte es als Verbrechen ansehen, die berühmten Designer einzubuchten. Aber wer weiß, vielleicht ist ja nächstes Jahr schwarz-weiß Gestreiftes im Kommen...

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (26 Nov. 2010)

Keine Sorge, das Finanzamt vergisst niemanden


----------



## Punisher (26 Nov. 2010)

Ich kann auch ohne D&G ganz gut leben


----------



## krawutz (27 Nov. 2010)

Ihre Kunden werden nicht verstehen, wieso dass ein Verbrechen sein soll.


----------



## M.Schmierhaus (30 Nov. 2010)

snoopy1 Langweilig!

Die braucht eh keiner


----------

